# ~ *VOTING* -- Blackest or Whitest Horse Competition



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

*Blackest horse entries*

BLACKEST HORSE ENTRIES:

WWA









lilruffian









Redial









Snookeys









smrobs









SpiritedLittleCopperSpots









dressagebelle









QHDragon









faye









Starlet









CloudsMystique









Snookeys


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

*Whitest horse entries*

WHITEST HORSE ENTRIES:

lilruffian









CloudsMystique









And I'm sorry jadeewood, but I won't be able to put up your picture, because even though the majority or your horse is white, I still specified in the rules that there are no paints allowed (please correct me if I'm wrong about her being a paint?). Rules are rules. Sorry again. :smile:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow they are some black horses, with me its between Smorbs and Starlet
umm probs go with Smorbs lovee Big John

for the whitest cloudmystic for the whitest


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

*smrobs* for blackest and uhm... whitest is a tough one... they are both VERY white!  ... I'd say *CloudsMystique
*


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Just a quick question is it my compueter or whys my horse apache not on here? i enetered her for the whitest horse  - or you only doing these.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Wwa and the small white one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

jadeewood said:


> Just a quick question is it my compueter or whys my horse apache not on here? i enetered her for the whitest horse  - or you only doing these.


Sorry I didn't add Apache, but it was only because this competition doesn't include paints (I specified in the rules that no paints or appys allowed :wink. Thanks for entering anyways, but unfortunately people won't be able to vote for her because she is a paint, and for her to have qualified in the "whitest horse competition", she had to have been a grey/white horse.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Smrobs for the black (that was really really hard) and Lilruffian for the white.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Smrobs and lilruffian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely smrobs for blackest & ima vote for myself for whitest lol. Cloudsmystique looks like an older version of the guy i posted!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

smrobs for blackest
clouds for whitest.


----------



## Carissa (Oct 19, 2010)

Id have to say Smrobs for the blackest and Cloudsmystique for the whitest.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

hmmm big john is REALLY black but I think Im gonna go with clouds mistique of both of those


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

smrobs for blackest and CM for whitest!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Smrobs for the black and CM for the white. 

I actually had to double check they werent the same horse they look so similar to me. O_O


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Smrobs for blackest! Definitely! Can't really decide for whitest. They both seem to be equally white; CM's photo is just better quality.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

smrobs, and cloudsmystique


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Smrobs and lilruffian


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Smrobs & cloudsmistique


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Smrobs and lilruffian


----------



## qha4 (Jun 9, 2010)

smrobs and CM


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Smrobs and CM


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Smrobs and me


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Black: Snooky
White: Lilruffian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kay26 (Sep 28, 2010)

I would say smobs is the one i say is definately black, most of the others i would actually say are dark bay but thats my opinion.


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Black: smrobs
White: cloudsmystique


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Kay26 said:


> I would say smobs is the one i say is definately black, most of the others i would actually say are dark bay but thats my opinion.


Really? Is there something off with your computer screen? Those are some *really *black horses, and the couple that aren't that dark are pretty obviously black.


This is a very dark bay or brown horse:









And these:

















You can tell by the light flanks, elbows, muzzles, and eyes. None of the horses posted in the OP have those characteristics.




This is a faded black horse:









It's a much more uniform brown color, and the muzzle is darker.





Also, with faded black horses you get the orange tips on the mane and forelock, which you can see on a few different horses in this contest. Dark bays would never have those, because if they were faded that severely their coat would be much lighter.


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

Black: Starlet
White: lilruffian


----------



## Flintybaby (Aug 20, 2010)

Illrufian for white.

Smrobs for black.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Snookeys
for the blackest horse. White is hard to tell...


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Remember, voting is almost closing! :smile:


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

CloudsMystique for both


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Smrobs for the blackest horse and CloudsMystique for the whitest.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry it took so long for me to officially announce the winners for the classes. Things have been hectic at school and all of that lately...so anyways, here they are! :grin:

Blackest Horse Competition: Smrobs

Whitest Horse Competition: CloudsMystique

Congrats! I will get your drawings done this weekend, and I will post them up by Sunday.

Thanks for entering and voting everyone! :smile:


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks everybody


----------



## mpleasance (May 9, 2010)

blackest smrobs
whitest CloudsMystique


----------



## MustangBlue (Feb 11, 2010)

smrobs looks awfully black to me


----------



## MustangBlue (Feb 11, 2010)

lilruffian for whitest


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wooh go Smrobs and CloudsMystique!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

ok i am late but if it were still going i'd say CloudsMystique and smrobs


----------



## spanish2speaker (Dec 23, 2010)

snookeys.......lillruffian


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Snookeys and lilrufian


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

smrob and lilruffian


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Snookies and lilruffian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

smrob and CM


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

smrobs and CM


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Smrobs for black and CloudsMystique for white


----------

